# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Missing Legend labels - Excel 2007

## filky

Hi,

I have a chart set up with four data sets that should each have a legend entry.  Only one of the legend labels is showing and I cannot figure out how to get the other three labels back.

Probably a simple question but this has plagued me for a day now.  Can you help?

Thanks

Paul.

----------


## Andy Pope

Can you post the workbook?

----------


## filky

Thanks for your fast response.  I have attached as reqeusted with just the relevant chart and data.  Hopefully it will be clear.

Thank you.

Paul.

----------


## Andy Pope

Not sure why your legened is in that state.

I simply deleted it and the re-applied legend at bottom.

----------


## filky

Now that seems very simple and hardly worth wondering how it got that way in the first place..!

Thank you.

----------

